# Please suggest me a beater gravel bike.



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Just bought a Diverge carbon bike using the "n+1" excuse with wife as a " I'm gonna haul the baby in a trailer with that " but there is no way I'm gonna hook a baby trailer on a carbon frame. 
Shoot me your best suggestions then. 1000 euro is the budget,possibly hydro brakes,drop bars of course.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Trek Crossrip?

CrossRip | Urban & commuter bikes | City bikes | Bikes | Trek Bikes


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Davastazione,
This: Save Up To 60% Off New Cyclocross and Gravel Bicycles from bikesdirect.com. Great for commuting, racing or just having fun riding most anywhere.

But this one in particular: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...e-roadbikes/turinoteam-discbrake-roadbike.htm

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

mrwirey said:


> Davastazione,
> This: Save Up To 60% Off New Cyclocross and Gravel Bicycles from bikesdirect.com. Great for commuting, racing or just having fun riding most anywhere.
> 
> But this one in particular: Save Up to 60% Off Disc Brake Road Bikes - Motobecane Turino TEAM Hydraulic Disc Brake Road Bikes
> ...


Nice,but looks like the do US delivery only,I live in Italy.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Devastazione said:


> I live in Italy.


Devastazione,
Bummer ... from a BikesDirect bike buying perspective that is. 

I would never have guessed you were Italian as you have absolutely no accent (on the Internet anyway).

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mrwirey said:


> I would never have guessed you were Italian as you have absolutely no accent (on the Internet anyway).


I thought the way he pronounced "1000 euro" with his internet accent was a dead giveaway that he wasn't from the U.S.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

tlg said:


> I thought the way he pronounced "1000 euro" with his internet accent was a dead giveaway


Sorry Devastazione. tlg has Ninja-like observation skills, which are to be admired, even emulated thumbsup; however, mine ... not so much. :blush2:

Oh well, I've picked myself up, dusted myself off, and moved on to a new thread to aid the next (hopefully, CONUS-based) RoadBikeReviewer in need! 

Ciao and best of luck with your N+1(+1) search.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if they're available in Italy but look at the Salsa and Surly line. Some great steel gravel bikes. I have a Salsa Vaya and love it for gravel and general JRA.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

J.R. said:


> I don't know if they're available in Italy but look at the Salsa and Surly line. Some great steel gravel bikes. I have a Salsa Vaya and love it for gravel and general JRA.


Yes they are available but they are considered a niche,very boutique like bikes,therefore discounts comes hard on them. Maybe I should wait for end of season sales but I'm afraid it won't do much. Gravel bikes are becoming hugely popular here in italy but unfortunately gravel riders are some sort of snobbish bunch of hipster folks all about the look and big brands hating, salsa-surly bike shops are capitalizing a lot on this,don't know if that's the case in the USA too. Rapha folks,get the pictures ? 

Looks like I may be forced to look for an entry level aluminun Diverge,with 2 Diverges and a Tarmac Sworks think about all the hate I'll be getting...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> Yes they are available but they are considered a niche,very boutique like bikes,therefore discounts comes hard on them. Maybe I should wait for end of season sales but I'm afraid it won't do much. Gravel bikes are becoming hugely popular here in italy but unfortunately gravel riders are some sort of snobbish bunch of hipster folks all about the look and big brands hating, salsa-surly bike shops are capitalizing a lot on this,don't know if that's the case in the USA too. Rapha folks,get the pictures ?
> 
> Looks like I may be forced to look for an entry level aluminun Diverge,with 2 Diverges and a Tarmac Sworks think about all the hate I'll be getting...



If you are getting hate from snobbish cyclists because your equipment isn't elite enough for them, then you need to re-think who you are riding with.

There are snobbish traditional road and mountain cyclists too. They aren't worth your time either.


----------

